# Just out of curiosity...



## CrazyFishLadyJulez (Jul 30, 2010)

Can I mix my Obliques with Tiger Barbs?? :-?


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Obliques=Astatotilapia latisfaciata?

You MAY have a shot at success if the tank is large enough and the barbs are not too small.


----------



## CrazyFishLadyJulez (Jul 30, 2010)

nick a said:


> Obliques=Astatotilapia latisfaciata?


*yes*



nick a said:


> You MAY have a shot at success if the tank is large enough and the barbs are not too small.


*The zebra's are still tiny.. smaller than an inch...*


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

I kept them with barbs and they killed the barbs within a day.


----------

